
New NASA space telescope may find 100s of invisible rogue planets without stars - bookofjoe
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/24/world/rogue-planets-nancy-grace-roman-telescope-scn-trnd/index.html
======
bookofjoe
>Predictions of the Nancy Grace Roman Space Telescope Galactic Exoplanet
Survey. II. Free-floating Planet Detection Rates

[https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-3881/aba75b](https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-3881/aba75b)

